# Weekend Wade



## mortarman75p

Headed to SLP to wade Saturday and Sunday morning. If anyone wants to tag along I leave at 445AM from the heights and fish until about 11AM. PM or text me at 210-559-7766 if I have any takers. I'm not a pro but I have been able to scratch out a Texas slam and a bunch of keeper trout for about the past month.


----------



## fishguy74

how did you do?


----------



## mortarman75p

Caught a couple keeper trout and a bunch of small trout, flounder and even a few reds.


----------



## alanmacias541

Anyone want to Wade Friday morning? I'm off and dying to hit the water!


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

Thinking about going to SLP sunday AM. Anyone want to meet up and wade?


----------



## kodiak

I'm staying at my condo at Pointe West all week. I'D love to go out Sunday morning.


----------



## mortarman75p

I can meet up around 1PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## FishNFul

mortarman75p said:


> I can meet up around 1PM if anyone is interested.


1pm might be a little to late for me, but if anybody fishing the morning I'm game


----------



## mortarman75p

Great morning!


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

Nice Work!


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

What do yall think about a SLP wade this weekend... weather seems nice. walking top waters all morning!


----------



## mertz09

Am thinking about going Sunday with the yak.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

good deal man, ill be out there Saturday trying to wade and learn the SLP ropes. ive waded SLP before but only with buddies out of a boat. Walk in will be a new experience for me.


----------



## RogerTherk

have a good one


----------



## mortarman75p

I'm headed to wade SLP Saturday afternoon / Sunday morning if anyone is interested.


----------



## Buzz13

I'm thinking of going Saturday and Sunday mornings. Plan on walking in around Jamaica Beach.


----------



## alanmacias541

I am game for a wade. I usually hit Xmas bay but that place has let me down lately.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

Ill be at SLP at 6:45 Saturday morning. PM me if you're looking to meet up. fishing with 2 other buddies.


----------



## ebarr12

alanmacias541 said:


> I am game for a wade. I usually hit Xmas bay but that place has let me down lately.


XMAS bay let me down last Friday as well, I may give Jamaica beach a try Sunday morning to change things up a bit.


----------



## alanmacias541

ebarr12 said:


> XMAS bay let me down last Friday as well, I may give Jamaica beach a try Sunday morning to change things up a bit.


I'm up for wading tomorrow. Let's meet up.


----------



## Buzz13

Well my work schedule just busted my bubble for tomorrow, guess I'll just be fishing Sunday...hopefully the fish will wait for me till then.


----------



## alanmacias541

Where do y'all walk in at Jamaica beach or SLP?


----------



## Buzz13

I walk in at Indian Beach side. Just looked at the tides4fishing site....not looking to promising for Sunday. Well I'm going to try it out anyways.


----------



## alanmacias541

Went to Xmas: skunked again...saw some bait and signs of life but no bites


----------



## mortarman75p

Headed to SLP again tomorrow morning. Tides don't look favorable but maybe luck will play to my favor.


----------



## alanmacias541

mortarman75p said:


> Headed to SLP again tomorrow morning. Tides don't look favorable but maybe luck will play to my favor.


When you headed out?


----------



## mortarman75p

Went early this morning and got to Houston around noon. Couple small trout on twitchbaits but nothibg to call home about.


----------



## wadeking14

I'm looking to go this Fri and sat minimum rain chances weather looks OK tides same as last weekend which high tide I caught specs whitting black drum and sand trout.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

I can not figure the picture upload out, but i caught a fat 19.5 inch trout in SLP Saturday morning on a Spook JR.


----------



## wadeking14

I was there on Galveston bay side fishing the gut a fly fisherman caut a 24 inch spec I tried my top waters no luck


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

Yea thats where I was, walking down the gut. One the on 19 inch on top water


----------



## wadeking14

Well I'm debating on sea isle or SLP Fri and sat. Idk what I'm going to do...


----------



## mortarman75p

I'll be at SLP tomorrow afternoon and Sunday morning. Stay safe gents!


----------



## alanmacias541

Anyone wading tomorrow??


----------



## trome55

In Town From College For A Week, Looking For A Wadeing Partner. Im No Pro, Catch A Few Fish, Trying To Learn SLP Better, If Ur Down In SLP Sunday And Need Someone To Fish With I Would Gladly Join!


----------

